# HGH Pros & Cons



## K1

Advantages Of HGH

Top 10 advantages of HGH:

We all want a healthy body. This is the reason why we are constantly in search of new supplements in the market which will help us live longer, healthier lives.

At present, more people are becoming aware of the benefits that HGH brings. Human growth hormone is a hormone secreted by the pituitary gland in response to the body’s need of growth and development. Human growth hormone is secreted in great amounts during infancy and all throughout childhood up to puberty. This is why we grow taller, are more energetic, are strong and develop muscles fast during the growth phase. However, as we age, human growth hormone is secreted by the pituitary in lesser amounts. Thus, our muscles and skin sag, we get easily tired as we age, and we feel less energetic than that we have felt before when we were young. Aging has been attributed by many to the low levels of HGH which maintains youth, growth, regeneration and vitality.

But what are the advantages of HGH? The following are the top ones.

1. Healthier skin and scalp:
Human growth hormone promotes healthier hair and scalp because it makes the body capable of building and strengthening connective tissue. The connective tissue determines the occurrence of sagging ad wrinkles. HGH binds directly to the connective tissue cells and stimulates the release of growth factors that lead to connective tissue regeneration.

2. Increase in energy and vitality:
Human growth hormone leads to an increase in energy because it facilitates the burning of fat and free glucose. Thus not only do you lose weight even during sleep and resting periods, you also have a renewed sense of energy and vitality which is beneficial for active people such as athletes.

3. Strengthens bone:
Human growth hormone stimulates the growth and development of osteocytes, which are precursor cells of bone tissue. It also acts on the growth plates to permit one to grow tall even after puberty. HGH also increases calcium resorption so this results to a stronger bony matrix.

4. Increases sexual power and libido:
HGH also enhances testosterone in males which also increases sexual performance and fertility.

5. Improves muscle strength and mass:
Human growth hormone promotes the growth and development of muscle tissue so that not only is there an increase in muscle fiber size but also in the number of muscle cells

6. Burns fat:
HGH burns fat and utilizes this as a source of energy so that you lose weight and gain more energy

7. Improves memory:
HGH is seen to improve memory in the elderly and in students because it releases amino acids which power up the brain

8. Improves organ functioning:
The growth hormone improves functioning of kidneys, liver and heart and also prevents formation of atheromas or fatty plaques in the blood vessels

9. Strengthens Immune system:
HGH is said to strengthen the immune system and stimulates the formation of white blood cells which defend the body against infections.

10. Promotes hair growth:
HGH also acts on hair cells and promotes healthy growth of hair.


----------



## K1

*Side Effects*

Adverse Effects Of HGH / Bad Side Effects Of HGH

1. Acromegaly
Acromegaly is a term used to denote the enlargement of body parts and organs. At first glance, being a giant is too good to be true. However, if almost all your body parts and organs are increasing in size beyond control, this poses a threat to your life. People with acromegaly often have overgrowth of facial bone and connective tissue, which makes them have a protruding jaw and bony prominences in the area around the eyes. They also have abnormal growth of hands and feet and have a large amount of hair growing all over their body. This condition seems benign but can cause premature deaths.

2. Heart enlargement
In addition to acromegaly, people with excess HGH can also develop enlargement of the heart which makes the heart muscle and the valves function poorly in delivering blood to all over the body.

3. Low blood sugar
Human growth hormone in excess can also cause the body to have low blood sugar and can make the person go into a diabetic coma.

4. Swelling
Edema is also one of the adverse effects of human growth hormone which is seen as swelling of hands, feet and face. This is an uncomfortable condition and occurs because of excessive water retention cause by excess amounts of HGH.

5. Organ failure
Your liver and also your kidney will also fail to function well and will enlarge. If you develop liver failure, you may have jaundice or yellowish discoloration of skin and sclerae. Your liver will also fail to detoxify substances and this will lead to toxicity and will result into hepatic coma. Your kidneys will also be affected as a result and you will retain water, will have difficulty in urination and will also be a subject to the numerous complications caused by kidney failure such as hypertension, uremia, pericarditis, pleural effusion or fluid in the lungs, recurrent urinary tract infections which can also lead to sepsis and to death later on. 

6. Carpal tunnel syndrome
HGH in excess can cause carpal tunnel syndrome. Any condition that causes swelling or a change in position of the tissue within the carpal tunnel can squeeze and irritate the median nerve. Irritation of the median nerve in this manner causes tingling and numbness of the thumb, index, and the middle fingers. The exact cause why human growth hormone may cause this condition is unknown, but may be related to swelling it brings about.

7. Arthritis
There are some studies which point out that HGH my cause arthritis. Arthritis is a joint disorder featuring inflammation. A joint is an area of the body where two different bones meet. A joint functions to move the body parts connected by its bones. Arthritis literally means inflammation of one or more joints. Arthritis is frequently accompanied by joint pain. Joint pain is referred to as arthralgia.

8. Edema
Edema means swelling caused by fluid in your body's tissues. It usually occurs in the feet, ankles and legs, but it can involve your entire body. This is because HGH is a steroid hormone and steroids often cause water retention. Leaking capillaries will cause the kidneys to accumulate higher than normal quantities of sodium (salt) and water in order to compensate for the capillary fluid loss. This results in more blood circulating in the body, which in turn causes even more capillary leakage into the surrounding tissue, which produces additional swelling - a vicious cycle.

9. Hyperglycemia
Hyperglycemia is another bad effect of HGH. It can cause fat cells to break themselves down and release free fatty acids into the blood stream. HGH can cause insulin resistance. At the same time, growth hormone can increase glucose output from the liver to the blood. This combination of side effects can raise blood sugar and raise insulin levels, and which later leads on to increased blood sugar levels. Increased blood sugar levels can have fatal consequences such as non healing wounds, edema, kidney failure, sclerosis of the blood vessels, recurrent infections, neuropathy and blindness.


----------



## rocco-x

i've always been afraid to try it since the cancer rate on both sides of my family is rather high,not to mention heart trouble.i can't risk causing a non-cancerous tumor,if i have one somewhere,to grow out of control.plus i'm extremely prone to getting cysts,especially on my back.have 2 now that need to be cut out.not worth the risk to gain maybe a few pounds on muscle if that.many i know swear by it tho,especially some competitors i know.you'd think their yearly hgh bill was a normal persons yearly income,lol...


----------

